# Want to keep bunnies in my sunroom but worried about heat



## afaubl (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi,
I am hoping to be able to keep my new bunny in the sunroom. It is not insulated and can get quite hot. There are many windows that can open, but on hot sunny days it can still be in the 80's with all the windows open. I'm not as worried about the winter, but I'm sure it will be cold in there. I live in Illinois. The bunny is a double maned lionhead. I am picking him up tomorrow. Does anyone have experience with keeping buns in an uninsulated barn, shed, or sunroom? How do you keep rabbits comfortable? What is too hot or too cold? Thanks


----------



## Aki (Aug 20, 2017)

Rabbits don't do well with heat. At all. Rabbits dying from heatstroke happen really often during the summer months, just being in a place where there is no 'cold spot' or being for five minutes in a car that was in the sun (no seriously). A sunroom doesn't sound like an appropriate place to keep a bunny to me.


----------



## afaubl (Aug 20, 2017)

O yes, I'd rather be safe than sorry. I got my new little lionhead today. He is soooo cute! I have set up his hutch in the dining room.


----------



## Skavatar (Aug 23, 2017)

not sure on lionhead with the extra fur. but when i was little we raised rabbits for meat. they were kept in outside cages, no direct sun. Houston summers are usually in the upper 90's. we've had no problems.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Aug 26, 2017)

I agree with Aki- rabbits don't do heat well. They are like me- appreciate the cold.  The dining room sounds like a much better place (I personally keep mine in the bedroom even though it makes my allergies to the hay go CRAZY all the time).


----------

